# Daily scripture



## RazorRed22 (Mar 7, 2013)

When I felt really down I found that reading the 23 psalm in the bible gave me strength. Try it and I guarantee you feel the spirit of comfort come down on you. God Bless


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

What about the chapters that involve genocide and how selfish god is? Best to avoid i suppose


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Midnight said:


> What about the chapters that involve genocide and how selfish god is? Best to avoid i suppose


Thing about being the Creator is the created belongs to him. "Will the clay say to the potter, 'What are you doing?'" - Isaiah 45:9 http://bible.cc/isaiah/45-9.htm










Is this selfish:

"Who teaches you for your benefit" - Isaiah 48:17 http://bible.cc/isaiah/48-17.htm

"You open your hand and satisfy the desires of every living thing." - Psalm 145:16 http://bible.cc/psalms/145-16.htm

"Let her breasts fill you at all times with delight; be intoxicated always in her love" - Proverbs 5:19 http://bible.cc/proverbs/5-19.htm


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Erm read the old testament and tell me that most of it is not brutal and horrific


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Midnight said:


> Erm read the old testament and tell me that most of it is not brutal and horrific


Life is brutal. Without god, its survival-of-the-fittest ... is that less brutal?










Read those scriptures and you'll see that people today are just like then - - - they don't want to listen.

"All those who take the sword will die by the sword" - Matthew 26:52 http://bible.cc/matthew/26-52.htm










I'd say God has quite a sense of humor ...

"They put the ark of the LORD and the box containing the gold mice and the models of their hemorrhoids on the cart" - 1 Samuel 6:10 http://bible.cc/1_samuel/6-11.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

Fuck man! Yuck!!

Don't quote that Visual.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Just please watch the god delusion with Richard Dawkins and purge yourself of this ridiculous belief system.

Anyone who believes the bible is the word of God is delusional.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

This should be in the spirtual debate section.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Dreamer* said:


> This should be in the spirtual debate section.


Definitely should be moved to "Spirituality" section - but need a Mod for that



Vanguard said:


> [No quoting this-quote]


Well, I did omit the picture for intoxicating breasts ....

"Jael quietly crept up to him with a hammer and tent peg in her hand. Then she drove the tent peg through his temple and into the ground, and so he died." - Judges 4:21 http://bible.cc/judges/4-21.htm










People might view this as a barbaric act. Yet others would call her a hero if this was some hated terrorist.

Context and personal bias affect how we react to all things. Some would object to pictures of giving birth, a rather bloody event. Yet the birth of a child is wonderous and beautiful thing.








Midnight said:


> Just please watch the god delusion with Richard Dawkins and purge yourself of this ridiculous belief system.
> 
> Anyone who believes the bible is the word of God is delusional.


Why? Is Mr Dawkins a prophet for atheists? Really, have you actually READ all those old scriptures yourself? Any serious topic/interest should be examined by oneself, not just the words of some 'evangalist' or self-proclaimed 'expert'.

I have read it, and the one I feel sorry for is God. Endlessly you'll read how he is treated with disrespect. Yet people would readily make statues and pray to them. Even sacrifice infants to their god(s) to bless their crops.

Some people are into this, with or without 'God'










You say "purge yourself of this ridiculous belief system", yet beyond a few words here, you don't even know my belief system ... or that of the other posters here. Chill out and accept that other people have valid opinions and views too. And knowledge is a growing process ... something that never stops (or never should).

There seems to be some unresolved pain about the topic for you ... what is it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

Are you open to frying up the placenta and eating it, Visual?








 Placentophagy


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

> Definitely should be moved to "Spirituality" section - but need a Mod for that


There are Mods. I reported that this needs to be moved Note at the bottom right of every post, there is "Like This" then underneath those are "Report" "MultiQuote" and "Quote" -- simply report. It is so much easier for the Mods to move the stuff.

Visual. I know you're visual, but GAH.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Dreamer* said:


> There are Mods. I reported that this needs to be moved Note at the bottom right of every post, there is "Like This" then underneath those are "Report" "MultiQuote" and "Quote" -- simply report. It is so much easier for the Mods to move the stuff.
> 
> Visual. I know you're visual, but GAH.


Thanks. And I removed the placenta video



Vanguard said:


> Are you open to frying up the placenta and eating it, Visual?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you know, the Chinese use dried human placenta as medicine? *Zî Hé Chē *http://placentabenefits.info/medicinal.asp










http://www.vivawoman.net/2010/04/16/what-would-you-eat-for-beauty-sake/

Then there is *Hasma*, "made from the dried fatty tissue found near the fallopian tubes of true frogs" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hasma










Not sure how that fits in with daily scripture, but you know now these threads tend to wander. Perhaps religious convictions are like ones palate for food ...


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Everyone has viewpoints but every viewpoint isn't valid nor does every viewpoint deserve respect. Quoting scripture doesn't make it truth, and just because the text is ancient doesn't by default make it wiser. Christ tells us to lose the self, seems quite the opposite of what we are trying to achieve and to me rather dangerous. The Bible gets buried in it's pile of contradiction and in no way does it foster self esteem or love for yourself. The very idea of needing to be redeemed or saved is already feeding us the lie that we have done something in need of redemption and therefore are worthless. The god of the bible is an angry SOB and his very character is a contradiction to how the same book describes love as patient and kind. The bible was the power that kept slavery in place for centuries and the gold standard used by many to degrade women and then call it righteous. People cherry pick the bible and use what is convenient for them to furhter whatever agendas they have but gladly ignore the majority of nonsense, morally and scientifically, that exists within its pages.

The difference between the God of the Bible and nature is that nature never claimed to love us or care for us. Nature is brutal but it never said anything to the contrary, God makes pie in the sky promises and offers us miracles and blessings which then don't come to pass.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

This is an endless topic for sure but it doesn't have to be mean-spirited. I like to play the middle ground. Here are two questions that I ask if you are religious or not....

If you believe, do we have free will as we are led to believe? If we do, then the passages in revelations shouldn't exist since god shouldn't know what we will ultimately choose years down the road if we have the capacity and freedom to change our decisions before we get to that endpoint.

If you don't believe, then who or what packed all the matter of the universe in the size of a golf ball in that particular place so it could explode into the big bang? Granted science is still discovering more and more and maybe there is a totally ungodly reason that the universe was created....but still...can such immensity be purely accidental? If so, then how did the "possibilty" of that accident come into existance?

But I do have a problem with "belonging" to the creator to the point that if we express our god-given free will to not accept him then we will be punished for an eternity in hell. Being locked out of heaven, yes...but not being cruelly punished. Remember that saying..."if you love something then set it free"?


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

"If you don't believe, then who or what packed all the matter of the universe in the size of a golf ball in that particular place so it could explode into the big bang? Granted science is still discovering more and more and maybe there is a totally ungodly reason that the universe was created....but still...can such immensity be purely accidental? If so, then how did the "possibilty" of that accident come into existance?"

The problem with this question is that it is not specific enough. I can readily admit I did not put myself here. I did not create the sun or the stars and that humbles me. But the inability to explain our existence with science does not by default make the God of Abraham the creator, nor does it mean that Jesus was real the messiah or that the Bible is truth. I find no shame in admitting we may never know why we are here or what put us here. It's far more intellectualy honest to keep searching for answers rather than claiming we have an answer just because that answer is comforting or convenient.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Yes I agree. It just seems to me that something from nothing seems soooo inherently impossible...like two complete opposites existing in the same place and time...that it can never be possible. Kinda like fire from water. But that's just me. Anyway, there is a book called A Universe from Nothing by some scientist who says it is possible. It might be an interesting read.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*Quoting scripture doesn't make it truth, and just because the text is ancient doesn't by default make it wiser*

Quotes, posts, testimonials, etc. mean very little. They are just ideas (and sometimes promises) as is the nature of conversation. In the end, does the counsel work for you? Does it seem reasonable over time?

"But wisdom is shown to be right by its results" - Matthew 11:19 http://bible.cc/matthew/11-19.htm

*Christ tells us to lose the self, seems quite the opposite of what we are trying to achieve and to me rather dangerous*

To deny human needs or to be codependent is dangerous. And religious interpretation can fan this into obsession complete with hair shirts. Whereas the actual texts advise us against being selfish and to be loyal (just like our parents tried to teach us). Not everyone likes this, but it is a good recipe for friendship.

"Do nothing out of selfish ambition or vain conceit. Rather, in humility value others above yourselves" - Philippians 2:3 http://bible.cc/philippians/2-3.htm

*The very idea of needing to be redeemed or saved is already feeding us the lie that we have done something in need of redemption and therefore are worthless*

People with low self-esteem frequently suffer this as a conundrum. Individuals and society often blame the sick for being sick. And we can self persecute - playing the 'tape' we were taught. (Again religious leaders have had a field day with this one ... feeding their own ambitions and agendas.)

But with good mental health, it isn't such a big deal. We all make mistakes and hurt the feelings of others. Best thing is to dust off your pants, apologize, and get on with life. Learning from our mistakes and striving to improve are beneficial things by all measures of good mental health. Forgiving others leads to peace - something very lacking today and throughout history.

"forgive us our sins, as we forgive those who sin against us" - Luke 11:4 http://bible.cc/luke/11-4.htm

*The god of the bible is an angry SOB and his very character is a contradiction to how the same book describes love as patient and kind. The bible was the power that kept slavery in place for centuries and the gold standard used by many to degrade women and then call it righteous. People cherry pick the bible and use what is convenient for them to furhter whatever agendas...*

When Darwin wrote the idea of evolution, at first it was rejected by 'churches'. Then later it was adopted as an excuse for slavery, and thus Africans kept being 'imported' to the Americas, etc. as a 'lower species'. This is what people do ... no wonder God is angry. You also express anger about slavery, and if you had the power, would you not stop it? So does God not have the right to anger?

Even simple things, like people disregarding your efforts and values cause sadness and anger. Anger is a valid emotion. Some on this forum have been badly abused - physically, psychologically and/or sexually. Anger is a healthy and healing response.

"How long will these people treat me with contempt? Will they never believe me, even after all the miraculous signs I have done among them?" - Numbers 14:11 http://bible.cc/numbers/14-11.htm

*The difference between the God of the Bible and nature is that nature never claimed to love us or care for us. Nature is brutal but it never said anything to the contrary, God makes pie in the sky promises and offers us miracles and blessings which then don't come to pass.*

Random chance is just that, cause and effect, and the 'butterfly effect'. As for promises, the time frame is larger that our scope. The seeming 'delay' doesn't prove or disprove the existance of God, just an emotional response to the whole thing.

"There is a time for everything, and a season for every activity" - Ecclesiates 3:1 http://bible.cc/ecclesiastes/3-1.htm

"Delayed hope makes the heart ill" - Proverbs 13:12 http://bible.cc/proverbs/13-12.htm

*If you believe, do we have free will as we are led to believe? If we do, then the passages in revelations shouldn't exist since god shouldn't know what we will ultimately choose years down the road if we have the capacity and freedom to change our decisions before we get to that endpoint*

Free will is always relative. There are laws that are difficult to get around, such as the law of gravity. But people you know are predictable ... never completely, but often so. Then there is the ability to influence others for an established goal. Very simple things like, "Hurry up and get dressed or you will miss the bus". Both genetics and environment affect a person's character, thinking and actions. (Because of this, some even feel we are just a giant computer without free will at all.)

Cannot God see our personality traits? Can he not manipulate situations to make sure something happens? And can he not do so and still respect a persons gift of free will, life and dignity? If he exists and created life in the first place, then this isn't out of the reach of credibility.

*If you don't believe, then who or what packed all the matter of the universe in the size of a golf ball in that particular place so it could explode into the big bang? Granted science is still discovering more and more and maybe there is a totally ungodly reason that the universe was created....but still...can such immensity be purely accidental? If so, then how did the "possibilty" of that accident come into existance?*

The idea of the "Big Bang" does agree with our being created. But again it doesn't prove or disprove. Many are hung up about eternity and beginning. Yet in a sense, time is the interaction between things (matter and energy), so before things existed, how could there be time?

Since time actually slows mathematically with the increase of velocity, perhaps this further validates a hypothesis that time itself was created. Kind of a fun mind-blower.

*But I do have a problem with "belonging" to the creator to the point that if we express our god-given free will to not accept him then we will be punished for an eternity in hell. Being locked out of heaven, yes...but not being cruelly punished. Remember that saying..."if you love something then set it free"?*

Well, don't ever get married, lol. The concept of belonging to each other as something reserved and special is at the heart of such an intimate relationship. And if you are unfaithful, expect a little 'hell'.

The bible word for 'hell' is interesting if your look it up. Take a concordance and read every reference, you'll see it is not a hot place of torture. Burning hell is just another artifact of religion - another reason for God to be angry for being so misrepresented.

*It's far more intellectualy honest to keep searching for answers rather than claiming we have an answer just because that answer is comforting or convenient.*

Yup. Knowledge should always grow. And, as you said, just because it 'feels good' doesn't mean that it is. Facts can be as surprising as they are illusive.

"examining the Scriptures daily to see if these things were so" - Act 17:11 http://bible.cc/acts/17-11.htm

"For if you cry for discernment, Lift your voice for understanding; If you seek her as silver And search for her as for hidden treasures;" - Proverbs 2:3 http://bible.cc/proverbs/2-3.htm



BlackguywithDP said:


> When I felt really down I found that reading the 23 psalm in the bible gave me strength. Try it and I guarantee you feel the spirit of comfort come down on you. God Bless


The post that started this thread was a person's expression of liking Psalms 23. As to making guarantee, well that is up to the individual...

Many people do like daily thoughts. I was very partial to my daily Far Side calender. The temptation to peek ahead was very strong.

"And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil" - Matthew 6:13 http://bible.cc/matthew/6-13.htm










Meditation for today, Tuesday March 26th,

"Benjamin's sons were ... Muppim, Huppim, and Ard" - Genesis 46:21 http://bible.cc/genesis/46-21.htm


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

*People with low self-esteem frequently suffer this as a conundrum. Individuals and society often blame the sick for being sick. And we canself persecute - playing the 'tape' we were taught. (Again religiousleaders have had a field day with this one ... feeding their ownambitions and agendas.)*

Low self esteem doesnt come first, it does not distort the idea of needing redemption. If we are raised with these beliefs it is one of the first things taught, it is the cornerstone of Christianity itself, that we are so flawed that God had to kill his son for us. And before Christ he exterminated the entire human race, except for Noah, for failing hiim. Christ says himself 'no one is good but God', which means I am inherently bad. What about either of those scenarios, if reality, would foster good mental health?

Religious leaders have a field day with this because it is what the bible says, they are not skewing the text. I can open up any Bible and it will tell me these things.

"I tell you the truth, unless a kernel of wheat falls to the ground anddies, it remains only a single seed. But if it dies, it produces manyseeds. The man who loves his life will lose it, while the man who hates his life in this world will keep it for eternal life."

"If anyone would come after me, he must deny himself and take up hisc ross daily and follow me. For whoever wants to save his life will lose it, but whoever loses his life for me will save it."

denying oneself? hating his life? How is this healthy psychology?


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

"Cannot God see our personality traits? Can he not manipulate situations to make sure something happens? And can he not do so and still respect a persons gift of free will, life and dignity? If he exists and created life in the first place, then this isn't out of the reach of credibility."

To know someone's personality traits in the "present" and be able to foresee his actions in the future is logical. Any psychologist can do this. Cause and effect sorta thing. But when you make predictions of people that haven't even been born yet....well....it appears that there is a script that is already written for us. The antichrist, being a human that is born, has no choice but to become the antichrist...whether he likes it or not. Kinda reminds me of those Damian movies lol. God should actually feel sorry for him.

"So does God not have the right to anger?"

Why would he get angry if he already knew in advance what we were going to do? :]

But anyway, have you ever thought about the collateral damage that god inflicts when he gets angry? Innocent egyptian first-born babies and children had to die just because yul brynner... erm... I mean the pharoah refused to release moses and his people. You'd think he'd use a smart bomb instead.

Also, have you ever wondered why the jews had to put a mark of blood on their door so that the angel of death would pass over them? Like the angel of death couldn't tell if someone was a jew or not without that mark of lambs blood on the door....but he could tell who was first born and who wasn't...

Just a pet peeve of mine of that whole scene.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Yum, Yum ... lots of feedback. But first, Meditation for today, Wednesday, March 27th

Its multiple choice for this grand day. As I don't know how to insert a poll on this single post, consider these two in deep reflection ... pick a favorite ... then ask yourself, "Why?"

1) "If olive oil comes from olives, where does baby oil come from?", George Carlin (attributed)










2) "Ignorance never settles a question", fortune cookie that came with my Chinese yesterday. Oh, and on the back, "Daily Numbers 2 5 8"










*Low self esteem doesnt come first, it does not distort the idea of needing redemption. If we are raised with these beliefs it is one of the first things taught, it is the cornerstone of Christianity itself, that we are so flawed that God had to kill his son for us. And before Christ he exterminated the entire human race, except for Noah, for failing hiim. Christ says himself 'no one is good but God', which means I am inherently bad. What about either of those scenarios, if reality, would foster good mental health?*

*Religious leaders have a field day with this because it is what the bible says, they are not skewing the text. I can open up any Bible and it will tell me these things.*

*"I tell you the truth, unless a kernel of wheat falls to the ground anddies, it remains only a single seed. But if it dies, it produces manyseeds. The man who loves his life will lose it, while the man who hates his life in this world will keep it for eternal life."*

*"If anyone would come after me, he must deny himself and take up hisc ross daily and follow me. For whoever wants to save his life will lose it, but whoever loses his life for me will save it."*

*denying oneself? hating his life? How is this healthy psychology?*

Don't forget, "If your right eye causes you to stumble, gouge it out and throw it away" - Matthew 5:29 http://bible.cc/matthew/5-29.htm

What if you desire to rape little boys? Best to deny oneself ... that would be a healthy response. Because the bible draws attention to needing to regulate ourselves for our own good and that of society, how is that wrong? Psychologists have done lots of studies with responses to various 'moral-dilemma' questions. Jesus simply drew attention to what showing love is about. Human thoughts and impulses are not always beneficial ... we need to choose/control our actions each day.

The followers of Christ in the first century did not lock themselves into monasteries, beat themselves so they wouldn't 'beat' themselves, wear hair-shirts, etc... They busied themselves in a profession - that of telling others about what they saw and learned. For some, this came with risk of life. Even today, some countries execute the death-sentence for proselytizing.

If you apply for a job or for acceptance into a university, you have to 'prove' yourselves to them. If, for example, you want to become a doctor, you better be motivated because you've got a decade of training, hundreds of thousands of dollars in student loans, etc. - - - it is a serious life course.

This sort of 'behavior' is not shocking in our society ... so why should Jesus' statement be? Because you apparently were indoctrinated into an extreme self-denial, 'low-worth', culture that has hurt you (or have seen this happen to others) ... that does not mean that that was what was meant ... otherwise I'd fully agree with you that this is worse than horse excrement. And while the natural reaction is to make a 'U' turn, perhaps the truth is to the right or left instead...

It is well known that just because a person says he is a 'Christian', it doesn't mean he really is. To quote Ghandi, "Oh, I don't reject Christ. I love Christ. It's just that so many of you Christians are so unlike Christ." So even though Jesus stated the importance of effort to being a follower with such emphasis, by large, people have missed the point and are "lazy-christians".

In countries such as this (USA), independence and freedom are highly valued. Yet after the infamous 9/11 attacks, many people were willing to give up constitutional freedoms in order to have a better feeling of security.

There are members on this forum who have expressed that they would gladly give up a limb if it would fix their DP.

How much would each of us be willing to change if it meant no more wars, no famine, good jobs, food, health, and friends? But our own impulses and the frustration of seeing others not even try makes this difficult.

If the whole world applied the bible's teachings, then there would be no wars, no prisons, no police, etc. The economic impact would be extreme, and look how Japan grew to the #2 slot partly due to not having to carry the burden of a military (which was forbidden to them). As it is, countries such as USA, Germany, France, and China have a huge industry in making and selling weapons. Except for China, these claim to be Christian. Guess the point was missed even though it was said so blatantly - even shockingly. Ghandi, "If Jesus came to earth again. He would disown many things that are being done in the name of Christianity".

Bible translators make effort to be as literal as possible. While there are paraphrased bibles available, you miss the richness and opportunity to make your own conclusions. It is important to remember the culture of those words. Even today, the Jewish culture is prone to delightfully demonstrative, even hyperbolic, expressions. If God exists, if the bible is from him, and if a person feels it important to even consider, then there should be a harmony between scriptures ... otherwise it can't make sense and there is no point considering it beyond curiosity.

*To know someone's personality traits in the "present" and be able to foresee his actions in the future is logical. Any psychologist can do this. Cause and effect sorta thing. But when you make predictions of people that haven't even been born yet....well....it appears that there is a script that is already written for us. The antichrist, being a human that is born, has no choice but to become the antichrist...whether he likes it or not. Kinda reminds me of those Damian movies lol. God should actually feel sorry for him.*

*Why would he get angry if he already knew in advance what we were going to do? :]*

As for the Antichrist, the only passage is 1 John 4:3 which IMO shows it to simply be the attitude of hate and/or misrepresentation of Jesus and his teaching. The idea of the Son-of-the-Devil is just more sensational horse-hockey. "But if someone claims to be a prophet and does not acknowledge the truth about Jesus, that person is not from God. Such a person has the spirit of the Antichrist, which you heard is coming into the world and indeed is already here." http://bible.cc/1_john/4-3.htm Step aside Damian ... make way for a concept ...

As for the rest, it would seem that some manipulation occurred to make sure things happened as needed ... as any good planning-board would do. But who knows?

The question of free-will always comes up. Seems we have a 'choice'. Either we conclude we have no 'choice' and drift on in some sort of random or God-decided anarchy. Or we risk to 'choose' that we have choice. If we are mistaken and freedom is an illusion, then it is pointless. But if we actually have a 'choice', then lets enjoy it...

Yes, the whole thing can be a mind-bender. So is existence ... another illusion perhaps? ...










*But anyway, have you ever thought about the collateral damage that god inflicts when he gets angry? Innocent egyptian first-born babies and children had to die just because yul brynner... erm... I mean the pharoah refused to release moses and his people. You'd think he'd use a smart bomb instead.*

*Also, have you ever wondered why the jews had to put a mark of blood on their door so that the angel of death would pass over them? Like the angel of death couldn't tell if someone was a jew or not without that mark of lambs blood on the door....but he could tell who was first born and who wasn't...*

The act of placing blood on the post was a simple opportunity for people to take a stand ... to participate in an event ... to have a part, like some sort of worship. People need to opportunity to participate, however little or odd. Without it we are simply blobs with no purpose, just with wondering minds. All close relationships require an interaction, otherwise they aren't close.

In this case (and in most), people were told in advance and given opportunity. Nine plagues had hit the Egyptians so they had every reason to believe that the 10th would happen ... all they needed was to put blood on the door - Egyptian, Hebrew, or whatever nationality a person was from. Sort of a be-smart-bomb.

History is complex. And made more difficult to know as thousands of years pass. Superstition always pushes up. Some would say belief in the existence of 'God' is superstition. Some evangelicals would curse me as a prophet of satin (an antichrist) because my views differ than theirs - this happened once on a bus trip.

Can only post IMO ... an observation of a complex universe.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

2) "Ignorance never settles a question", fortune cookie that came with my Chinese yesterday. Oh, and on the back, "Daily Numbers 2 5 8"

...erm, you wouldn't happen to have any fortune cookies with 6 or 7 lottery numbers on them would you?...

"god works in mysterious ways"


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

SonOfTheSky said:


> How did this become a debate thing? lol. The guy just said "daily scriptures"...if you don't agree then why comment...maybe he was aiming at certain people to come everyday and quote/read a scripture. It was suppose to be nice.
> 
> Sigh...


Perhaps it was because the thread was started in the 'general population'. It was moved later by the moderator at request. (Yes, apparently this was important enough to generate requests).

Seems that religion really stirs up passion outrage. And one must hide it publicly like a parent would hide pornography from their children ... and their bishops ... and hide their children from their bishops.

But there have been plenty of posts about just 'accepting-God-and-you-will-be-miraculously-cured' ... which leads to the natural conclusion that if you are not healed, it is your own fault and God has abandoned you - "oh, ye of little faith". You get the heel instead.

Then its time for a update. Of course there has already been a secular morphing of religion. Easter Black Friday is now Good Friday and Black Friday has become a big shopping holiday. And the 'golden rule' is now about gold. Seems like religion is a fast moving stealth train and if you don't keep up, all you get is a view of the caboose. Afterall, the former president George [Daddy] Bush was a religious man, and he said, "Read my hips".

Ironically the 'outrage' is without respect to the original poster, BlackguywithDP. Whatever his motive, it may have been to help ... not just 'preach'. And where was respect for him and his culture? After all he is down in New Orleans where people openly talk about such things. He did, however, post a miraculous cure thread http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/35945-jesus-is-the-way/ - naughty, not nice.

Once, in a thread about topics being repeated http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/25496-use-the-search-bar/ , I posted a joke about an old search bar and nothing being new. Never even occurred to me that this was 'religious preaching', cause it wasn't. Merely a comment that no matter how unique we are and life is, there is a lot in common - in the end, we all love pizza, right? Of well, a joke always falls flat when you have to explain it.

But there is hostility against religion. And talking about it is a 'cardinal' no no (accept for here, of course).












flat said:


> 2) "Ignorance never settles a question", fortune cookie that came with my Chinese yesterday. Oh, and on the back, "Daily Numbers 2 5 8"
> 
> ...erm, you wouldn't happen to have any fortune cookies with 6 or 7 lottery numbers on them would you?...
> 
> "god works in mysterious ways"


Yes, sometimes religion can really limit your choices, lol. So for a whole day I suffered the martyrdom of denying myself the number 6 and 7 and even others ... but I shall show humility and not boast (maybe just gloat a little bit). Of course if one was really clever, they could open a whole box of cookies and gain all the freedom in the world - perhaps with the help of scissors as well.

Oh thou shalt not kiss me​Oh thou shalt not kiss​Oh thou shalt not​Oh thou shalt​Oh thou​Oh​
Then there is the freedom of interpretation ... such as two shots tequila before 5 followed by eight shots after. What an interesting rosary this would have made

I rather liked the Carlin one. He'd have made a great clergyman, given his 'twist' of mind...

Meditation for today, Friday, March 29th - Is the cross really phallic?

"Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar", Sigmond Freud


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm sure this thread wasn't meant to stir debate and I guess it was probably not in good taste to start, but regardless of that it's funny that suddenly the word 'outrage' is being thrown around. Religion/faith are thorny topics and can stir up *passion*, but not once was outrage directed towards the poster and I certainly didn't insult anybody or say anything that be considered 'outrageous'. It was just a back and forth exchange picking apart points we were making. So much for 'friendly' debate when disagreeing with someone is considered outrage.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

SonOfTheSky said:


> Oh okay I see what you mean. When I read this...it was already in spirituality support lol. But it just seems like "daily scriptures" didn't have any negativity associated with it...just suppose to be a nice post. At the same time...I've seen some crazy posts by the guy who started this thread...so I can definetly see other's outrage hahahaah.
> 
> I can see if people like...actually start out threads by saying religious bs like "If you all would just trust God blah blah blah" or "What's wrong with you people God blah blah" but it seemed really like...sincere I guess. But after reading some of his other posts...i can understand the outrage directed towards him.


Much grief among mankind.

It is a curious thing that there are at least as many 'masturbation' threads as there are 'spiritual' ones, if not more. Yet you don't get the passion complaints. Perhaps because sex is natural and God is supernatural...



SonOfTheSky said:


> Oh wait you know what...I just read the first post about "guaranteeing comfort"...Okay I understand your perspective now


Hey, noticed you have DR since 2011. Tell us what happened (but perhaps in a different thread). BTW, been many years since in San Francisco ... is Ghirardelli still there? Used to get crab, bread and beer at the wharf then finish off with desert.



flipwilson said:


> I'm sure this thread wasn't meant to stir debate and I guess it was probably not in good taste to start, but regardless of that it's funny that suddenly the word 'outrage' is being thrown around. Religion/faith are thorny topics and can stir up *passion*, but not once was outrage directed towards the poster and I certainly didn't insult anybody or say anything that be considered 'outrageous'. It was just a back and forth exchange picking apart points we were making. So much for 'friendly' debate when disagreeing with someone is considered outrage.


Just noticed your location, "a state that lost its soul as well" - fits into the 'spirituality' category.

Actually, you brought good points out and there was no offence with me - plenty of people are frustrated, disappointed, or whatever without real answers. This isn't a debate section, but how does one reply? Perhaps not reply, lol.

Officially: debate, noun http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/debate

a contention by words or arguments: as 
a *:* the formal discussion of a motion before a deliberative body according to the rules of parliamentary procedure
b *:* a regulated discussion of a proposition between two matched sides

Nothing formal (or stuffy) in this thread. If a mod gets here, mon dieu

Please, do us the honor of posting a "daily scripture" for tomarrow ... even an 'outrageous' one would do


----------

